# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Συνέδριο Voxxed Thessaloniki

## StarGazer

Θα ήθελα να σας προσκαλέσω όλους στο συνέδριο voxxed days Thessaloniki που θα διεξαχθεί στο Βελλίδειο Συνεδριακό κέντρο στις 24-25 Νοεμβρίου, με επιπλέον μια μέρα από δωρεάν workshop στις 23 Νοεμβριου 2017 (Πέμπτη-Σάββατο).
Πρόκειται για ένα συνέδριο που μεταξύ άλλων έχει ομιλητές από όλο τον κόσμο που δεν έχουμε άλλη ευκαιρία να δούμε στην Ελλάδα (και οι τιμές για ανάλογα συνέδρια έξω είναι δυσπρόσιτες).

Τα θέματα περιλαμβάνουν
-Languages & Frameworks
-Software Craftsmanship / Methodologies
-The Future / Internet of Things
-Modern Web/Mobile Development
-Cloud & Data.

Περισσότερα είχαμε γράψει κι εδώ: https://hitech.digital/?s=voxxed

Θέλω να σταθώ λίγο στο Internet of Things, καθώς θα μας μιλήσει ο co-founder της παγκόσμιας κοινότητας του The Things Network ( https://www.thethingsnetwork.org ). Πρόκειται για το μεγαλύτερο IoT project στον κόσμο, μια μοναδική ευκαιρία να συμμετέχουν μαζί, σε κάτι πραγματικά καινοτόμο, άτομα από την ασύρματη κοινότητα, προγραμματιστές, ηλεκτρονικοί, αυτοματιστές, designers, makers. Χρησιμοποιείται τεχνολογία LoRaWAN για να φτιαχτεί ένα παγκόσμιο δίκτυο στο οποίο μπορούμε να συνδέσουμε συσκευές και αισθητήρες που θα ανταλλάσουν μηνύματα με τους servers της εκάστοτε υπηρεσίας, έχοντας μεγάλη αυτονομία σε μπαταρία και μεγάλη εμβέλεια, σε μη-αδειοδοτημένες συγχνότητες (868Mhz)

Υπάρχουν φυσικά διάσιμοι και άλλοι περίπου 20 διακεκριμένοι ομητές από την Αμερική την Ευρώπη και την Ελλάδα τους οποίους θα βρείτε εδώ: https://voxxeddays.com/thessaloniki/sessions

Πέρα από αυτά θα μπορέσουμε ίσως να κάνουμε και μια συνάντηση για να δούμε που βρισκόμαστε με την ασύρματη κοινότητα!
Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες μη δυστάσετε να μου στείλετε μήνυμα!

----------

